# Catering at a Venue



## amanda devine (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello All, 

I was just doing some research for a venue I work at. I am the event coordinator for a small brewery in PA and I had a few questions for the professional caterers out there. 

1) Have you catered at a venue ( in which you were hired by a client and NOT the venue) and been charged a a fee by the venue or asked to share your profit?

2) Do you prefer to be contacted directly by the client or would you prefer to be contacted by the event coordinator of such a location and ultimately be given payment through the coordinator/venue?

I would appreciate all and any answers, I'm looking to bring these suggestions back to my boss who I'm not quite sure understands how working with several vendors at a time works! 

Thank You!


----------



## ginamiriam (Feb 25, 2005)

We've catered at many different venues. Some ask for a kitchen fee, which is passed to the client. If a venue asks for a cut or percentage, we won't cater there. IMO, the venue should charge a venue fee and not ask the caterer for a percentage of their profits too.

Mostly, the client is the one who books a venue and contacts us, as the caterer, to cater their event. It's easier to work with a client directly then to have anyone as a middleman. However, if the venue wants to be the middleman between the client and the caterer, I don't have a problem with that as long as all money is paid before the event.


----------

